

Bitwig Studio: A collaborative, Digital Audio Workstation with Linux Support - JL2010
http://bitwig.com/bitwig_studio.php

======
JL2010
For those familiar with Ableton Live, Bitwig is founded by a few ex-Ableton
employees.

